# what is this pattern



## new knitter

Hello to all my KP heroes, my friends mother made this for her long time ago. I love it and want to make it, don't know the name or where i can find it. please help. Thanks


----------



## missmolly

I can't help with the pattern, sorry, but just wanted to say how gorgeous that is xx


----------



## skrobert

That is a crocheted doily or tablecloth and it looks like the person used #10 crochet cotton thread.

I hope that's the info you wanted.


----------



## kiwiannie

Sorry I don't know the pattern either,but it's so very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl

no idea, but it is beautiful.


----------



## BrandySears

I can work out that it's squares (done of a tiny hook) and then the motifs are joined. Great picture. I'm gonna go hunting for you.


----------



## BrandySears

15 pages into ravelry they go off of search. The picture is almost, so close to being big enough for me to figure it out. Do I have permission to print it?


----------



## new knitter

BrandySears said:


> 15 pages into ravelry they go off of search. The picture is almost, so close to being big enough for me to figure it out. Do I have permission to print it?


You mean to print the picture? Yes, i took it with my phone. 
It is small motif square put together, but i don't know what the pattern called and i don't have it. Did i answer?? Thanks for helping 😊


----------



## Cindycz

Try googling "Cotton tablecloth motif"- here are some to look through:
http://pinterest.com/tintocktap/crochet-motifs/
Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Chryssie

It is lovely. May I suggest you start from the centre - count how may double crochets there are in the first row. Count how many there are in the row above it to get an idea of how many chain to put inbetween the first row of double crochet, and make one or two chain less than the dc. And try work it row by row, write down as you go along. Picture not clear enough to try count for you. Im no expert, but that is what I would try do.


----------



## Bonnie7591

You should be able to count the stitches by looking at the original item.it is beautiful but will take so any hours to makeenough for a tablecloth.


----------



## new knitter

Chryssie said:


> It is lovely. May I suggest you start from the centre - count how may double crochets there are in the first row. Count how many there are in the row above it to get an idea of how many chain to put inbetween the first row of double crochet, and make one or two chain less than the dc. And try work it row by row, write down as you go along. Picture not clear enough to try count for you. Im no expert, but that is what I would try do.


Unfortunatly i don't have access to the original anymore. I only saw it ones before the son took it


----------



## sewlee

It appears to be a special variation of a granny square.
Very pretty.


----------



## oleganny

If you blow up the pic you should be able to count the stitches. The motifs are crocheted together. I might try to figure it out - lol - just must have 1 more project in the works

hugs
Shirley in Indiana


----------



## BoBeau

oleganny said:


> If you blow up the pic you should be able to count the stitches. The motifs are crocheted together. I might try to figure it out - lol - just must have 1 more project in the works
> 
> hugs
> Shirley in Indiana


olegranny has the right idea. PLUS, the motifs are "join as you go" -- no sewing the squares together.

I've found if I print a few copies of an enlarged picture, I can highlight each round of the squares and figure them out easier.

Sometime it helps to plan on only figuring out 1 round per day so you don't get cross-eyed and frustrated :thumbup:

PS Beautiful motif!


----------



## deborah337

I think this is it:
http://www.squidoo.com/crochet-tablecloth-patterns


----------



## impatient knitter

Deborah...newknitter will be so pleased!! How did you do that??? I look and look for something, hit seventy-leven differfent sites, and I'm NEVER able to find what I'm looking for. You are amazing!!!


----------



## ofudge

Try Purple Kitty.com. They have lots of vintage crochet patterns available.


----------



## Crafting101

It is beautiful - please let us know if you find it


----------



## anu1606

new knitter said:


> Hello to all my KP heroes, my friends mother made this for her long time ago. I love it and want to make it, don't know the name or where i can find it. please help. Thanks


It may be a Irish crochet lace pattern


----------



## Parrishththgt

Looks like a pattern from one of my old Magic Crochet magazines. I know I have a very similar one that I made many moons ago. I bet you could figure out the sguares by enlarging the photo. Then it would be just like the diagram patterns that are so much easier than written. I'll give it a try later today.


----------



## colonialcat

Looks a lot like the type of things my grand mother crocheted many with no patterns, many were from memory later on of ones she saw a friend making or some one had in their home she was amazing at crocheting beautiful things like that and giving them to people . no I have not a clue what the pattern is either


----------



## Yarn Tales

deborah337 said:


> I think this is it:
> http://www.squidoo.com/crochet-tablecloth-patterns


That's not it but it is very close. That one is also available on ravelry (I can't remember if I clicked the 'free' filter or not).


----------



## run4fittness

beautiful! Hope you find the pattern!


----------



## wannabegranny

Hi, I was able to figure out the pattern by using your photo, here is a picture of the mofit I worked up today. If this is what you are looking for I will more then happy to attempt to write up a pattern for it. Please let me know if you (anyone) is interested.


----------



## Yarn Tales

new knitter said:


> Hello to all my KP heroes, my friends mother made this for her long time ago. I love it and want to make it, don't know the name or where i can find it. please help. Thanks


okay. This is my first attempt at it and I need to jot down the last two rows of the pattern as I'd done it. I used a 7 hook and size 10 thread. It definitely needs both a smaller hook and thinner thread so that more chains can be made than I made on this one.

I will work it again with adjustments after my grandson's bd party on Saturday.

If anyone is interested, I'd be more than happy to share details for this sample.


----------



## Yarn Tales

wannabegranny said:


> Hi, I was able to figure out the pattern by using your photo, here is a picture of the mofit I worked up today. If this is what you are looking for I will more then happy to attempt to write up a pattern for it. Please let me know if you (anyone) is interested.


LOL! we were uploading at the same time!


----------



## Yarn Tales

wannabegranny said:


> Hi, I was able to figure out the pattern by using your photo, here is a picture of the mofit I worked up today. If this is what you are looking for I will more then happy to attempt to write up a pattern for it. Please let me know if you (anyone) is interested.


What size hook and thread did you use for your sample?


----------



## wannabegranny

Yarn Tales said:


> wannabegranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I was able to figure out the pattern by using your photo, here is a picture of the mofit I worked up today. If this is what you are looking for I will more then happy to attempt to write up a pattern for it. Please let me know if you (anyone) is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! we were uploading at the same time!
Click to expand...

I JUST SEEN THAT too funny.. I too used a size 7 hook and a size 10 c rochet cotton


----------



## wannabegranny

I think we just crochet a little different, I tend to be a little tight when working with the threads.


----------



## Yarn Tales

Your's looks way more delicate than does mine.


----------



## br54999

I would love to have. I am amazed at how fast you could create the square.


----------



## Yarn Tales

br54999 said:


> I would love to have. I am amazed at how fast you could create the square.


What does your screen name mean? I used to hear that ALL THE TIME and for the life of me, can not remember where or why it was said...

I'll work out those last two rows and post what I have for this attempt.

Wannabegranny was able to get the stitch numbers I was going for...I'll need to downsize my hook I reckon.


----------



## br54999

It was from Hee-Haw. "Call BR-549. My initials are B.R. so I've often used it for a screen name.


----------



## Yarn Tales

br54999 said:


> It was from Hee-Haw. "Call BR-549. My initials are B.R. so I've often used it for a screen name.


Junior Samples...daggum...I completely forgot about that!


----------



## new knitter

You ladies are amazing, WOW!!!!
I would love if you can tell me what you did. 
I am like WOWOW


----------



## Crafting101

Such talent on this site!!! I could not do it. Would love it if you could upload what you figured out

Edey


----------



## wannabegranny

br54999 said:


> I would love to have. I am amazed at how fast you could create the square.


I will work on this and get teh square connection too while I am at it, Bet Yarn Tale and I can get it figured out. Probably will be tomarrow for me, but will work on it.


----------



## wannabegranny

Yarn Tales said:


> Your's looks way more delicate than does mine.


Yarn tale, what size did your's end up at. Mine is about 6" square. I'm thinking a size 20 thread with a size 9 hook, I just don't have the size 20 thread here at home and now we are snowed in for a day or two. But like you said a smaller size of thread or even a smaller hook could do the difference in the size someone wants.


----------



## Yarn Tales

This is what I did. As I mentioned earlier, I do think the original has more chains (possibly fewer between Vs) as well as smaller/tighter stitches. Well...this is the first attempt version I got.

Ch5. slst in first ch to form ring.

Round 1- Ch5(=1dc+ch2). (Dc,ch2)7 times. Slst to 3rd ch in beginning ch 5 of round to join. (8dc and 8ch2sps)

Round 2- Ch3(1dc). (4dc in ch2 sp,1dc in next dc)7 times. 4dc in next ch2 sp. Slst in 3rd ch at beg of round to join.(40dcs)

Round 3- Ch3(1dc). 1dc in next 4 dcs . ch3.(1dc in next 5 dcs,ch 3)7 times. Ch3, slst to 3rd ch at beg of round to join. (8-5dc sections and 8 ch3 sps)

Round 4- Ch2. cluster over next 4 dcs [(yo,insert hook into next dc,yo, draw through st,yo draw through 2 sts on hook.)4 times, yo draw through all 5 sts on hook]. (Ch3.dc,ch3,dc in center ch of next ch3 sp.ch3. cluster over next 5dcs [(yo,insert hook into next dc, yo, draw through st, yo, draw through 2 sts on hook)5 times, yo, draw through all 6 sts on hook]. ch3.dc,ch5,dc in center ch of next ch3 sp. Ch3. )4 times. Slst in top of beginning ch3 to join.

Round 5- Slst into 1st 3 chs and into 1st dc. Ch6(=1dc+ch3). Dc in same dc. Skip next ch3 sp. Dc,ch3,dc in next dc. Ch3.( 5dc,ch3,5dc in next ch5 sp. Ch3. dc, ch3, dc in next 2 dcs. Ch3)3times. 5dc,ch3,5dc in next ch5 sp. Ch 3. sl st to 3rd ch of beginning ch6 to join.

Round 6- Ch6(1st dc+ch3). Dc in same ch as joining. Skip next ch3 sp, Dc,ch3,dc between next two dcs. Skip next ch3 sp, Dc,ch3,dc in next dc. Ch3. (cluster over next 5 dcs. Ch3. 5 dc in next ch3 sp. Ch3. cluster over next 5 dcs. Ch 3. dc, ch3,dc in next dc. Skip next ch3 sp, Dc,ch3,dc in space between next two dcs. Skip next ch3sp, Dc,ch3, dc in next dc. Ch3) 3 times. Cluster over next 5 dcs. Ch3. 5 dc in next ch3 sp. Ch3. cluster over next 5 dcs. Ch3. sl st to 3rd ch in beginning ch6 to join.

Round7- Ch6(1stdc+ch3). Dc in same ch as joining.(skip next ch3 sp. Dc, ch3,dc between next two dcs)2 times. Skip next ch3 sp. Dc,ch3,dc in next dc. Ch 7. [( cluster over next 5 dcs. Ch7. dc,ch3,dc in next dc.( Skip next ch3 sp. Dc,ch3, dc in space between next two dcs) 2 times. Skip next ch3 sp. Dc,ch3,dc in next dc. Ch7 ] 3 times. Cluster over next 5dcs. Ch7. sl st in 3rd ch of beginning ch6 to join.

Round 8- Ch6 (1dc+ch3). Dc in same dc as joining. (skip next ch3 sp. Dc,ch3,dc in space between next two dcs)3 times. Skip next ch 3 sp. Dc, ch3, dc in next dc. Ch3. skip next two chains. sc in next ch. [Ch5. tr in top of next cluster. Ch5. skip next 3 chains. sc in next chain. Ch3. dc, ch3, dc in next dc. (skip next ch3 sp. Dc,ch3,dc in space between next two dcs)3 times. Skip next ch 3 sp. Dc, ch3, dc in next dc. Ch3. skip next two chains. sc in next ch] 3 times. Ch 5. tr in top of next cluster. Ch5. skip next 3 ch. Sc in next ch. Ch3. sl st in 3rd ch of beginning ch6 to join.

Round 9- Ch6 (1dc+ch3). Dc in same dc as joining. . (skip next ch3 sp. Dc,ch3,dc in space between next two dcs)4 times. Skip next ch 3 sp. Dc, ch3, dc in next dc. 9 dc in next ch5 sp. Dc, ch13, dc in tr. 9 dc in next ch5 sp. Dc,ch3, dc in next dc. (skip next ch3 sp. Dc,ch3,dc in space between next two dcs)4 times. Skip next ch 3 sp. Dc, ch3, dc in next dc. 9 dc in next ch5 sp. Dc, ch13, dc in tr. 9 dc in next ch5 sp. Sl st in 3rd ch of beginning ch6 to join.
Note: 
I am not experienced in writing patterns. The above pattern has not been tested as written but written as worked. So, there may be some flaws. Feel free to adjust it as needed to work for you.


----------



## Yarn Tales

wannabegranny said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your's looks way more delicate than does mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yarn tale, what size did your's end up at. Mine is about 6" square. I'm thinking a size 20 thread with a size 9 hook, I just don't have the size 20 thread here at home and now we are snowed in for a day or two. But like you said a smaller size of thread or even a smaller hook could do the difference in the size someone wants.
Click to expand...

As is, without proper blocking, going from side to side and not including the ch13 extended loops, it is measuring 5 1/2"


----------



## Yarn Tales

new knitter said:


> Hello to all my KP heroes, my friends mother made this for her long time ago. I love it and want to make it, don't know the name or where i can find it. please help. Thanks


You wouldn't happen to know or have a guess as to the size of the motif, would you?


----------



## Jokim

The center of the square is the circle (and flower) and then it expands in rounds to a square which is then joined to other squares as they are crocheted and joined progressively to each other in their last round. Does that make it easier to understand? It might be easy to visualize the pattern but very intricate and involved when it comes to writing it down.


----------



## Jokim

Parrishththgt said:


> Looks like a pattern from one of my old Magic Crochet magazines. I know I have a very similar one that I made many moons ago. I bet you could figure out the sguares by enlarging the photo. Then it would be just like the diagram patterns that are so much easier than written. I'll give it a try later today.


Magic and Decorative Crochet mags had great visual diagram directions that had minimal written directions and could be very easily understood. Miss those magazines.


----------



## wannabegranny

Here is the instructions for the version I came up with. Hope this goes thru for all that is interested. Please if any questions or find a problems with the instructions, please let me know.


----------



## RobynMay

wannabegranny said:


> Hi, I was able to figure out the pattern by using your photo, here is a picture of the mofit I worked up today. If this is what you are looking for I will more then happy to attempt to write up a pattern for it. Please let me know if you (anyone) is interested.


That is a beautiful motif! You have got it I think!
i would be interested if you wrote up a pattern!

THANK YOU 
Robyn


----------



## wannabegranny

RobynMay said:


> wannabegranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I was able to figure out the pattern by using your photo, here is a picture of the mofit I worked up today. If this is what you are looking for I will more then happy to attempt to write up a pattern for it. Please let me know if you (anyone) is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful motif! You have got it I think!
> i would be interested if you wrote up a pattern!
> 
> THANK YOU
> Robyn
Click to expand...

Thank you, here you go! I have already downloaded on page 3 of this discussion, but since I'm still awake at 4am cst might as well again


----------



## RobynMay

wannabegranny said:


> RobynMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabegranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I was able to figure out the pattern by using your photo, here is a picture of the mofit I worked up today. If this is what you are looking for I will more then happy to attempt to write up a pattern for it. Please let me know if you (anyone) is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful motif! You have got it I think!
> i would be interested if you wrote up a pattern!
> 
> THANK YOU
> Robyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again! i actually read page 3 after I wrote the above! I'm going to do it in a fine baby yarn and small hook. i think it would be lovely as a summer shawl.
> 
> Thank you, here you go! I have already downloaded on page 3 of this discussion, but since I'm still awake at 4am cst might as well again
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabegranny

RobynMay said:


> wannabegranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobynMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabegranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I was able to figure out the pattern by using your photo, here is a picture of the mofit I worked up today. If this is what you are looking for I will more then happy to attempt to write up a pattern for it. Please let me know if you (anyone) is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful motif! You have got it I think!
> i would be interested if you wrote up a pattern!
> 
> THANK YOU
> Robyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like an amazing idea. Would love to see a photo when you are finished.
> 
> Thank you again! i actually read page 3 after I wrote the above! I'm going to do it in a fine baby yarn and small hook. i think it would be lovely as a summer shawl.
> 
> Thank you, here you go! I have already downloaded on page 3 of this discussion, but since I'm still awake at 4am cst might as well again
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RobynMay

Ladies you are LEGENDS!
Very patient Legends too!

Robyn


----------



## new knitter

Yarn Tales said:


> new knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all my KP heroes, my friends mother made this for her long time ago. I love it and want to make it, don't know the name or where i can find it. please help. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know or have a guess as to the size of the motif, would you?
Click to expand...

Yes, it is made with DMC thin floss, and the size of 1/4 of square waffle.


----------



## Yarn Tales

oh, my word! what is that...like 2-2 1/2"? I'll play with that tomorrow evening after the party...I've got some DMC 80 I'll try it with that and a 13 hook and see what happens...The worst thing that could come of it is that one of the grandaughters' barbies will have a new accessory...that'd make Grandma a temporary hero which ain't a bad thing at all


----------



## new knitter

You are not just your grandaughters' hero, you are our hero too. Another piece of information that i learned about this motif that is made in portugal.



Yarn Tales said:


> oh, my word! what is that...like 2-2 1/2"? I'll play with that tomorrow evening after the party...I've got some DMC 80 I'll try it with that and a 13 hook and see what happens...The worst thing that could come of it is that one of the grandaughters' barbies will have a new accessory...that'd make Grandma a temporary hero which ain't a bad thing at all


----------



## new knitter

I downloaded waht you wrote, i am going to try it. It is very clear and seems easy to follow. I love the pictures, made it easier.
Thanks my KP heroes!!!!



wannabegranny said:


> RobynMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabegranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I was able to figure out the pattern by using your photo, here is a picture of the mofit I worked up today. If this is what you are looking for I will more then happy to attempt to write up a pattern for it. Please let me know if you (anyone) is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful motif! You have got it I think!
> i would be interested if you wrote up a pattern!
> 
> THANK YOU
> Robyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, here you go! I have already downloaded on page 3 of this discussion, but since I'm still awake at 4am cst might as well again
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabegranny

OH my my eyes are already hurting from the tiny size you are speaking of 2 - 2 1/2".. Fingers too! But it is such a pretty pattern, so it's worth the pain it would cause these arthritis fingers


----------



## Crafting101

thank you

Edey


----------



## Yarn Tales

new knitter said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all my KP heroes, my friends mother made this for her long time ago. I love it and want to make it, don't know the name or where i can find it. please help. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know or have a guess as to the size of the motif, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is made with DMC thin floss, and the size of 1/4 of square waffle.
Click to expand...

I reckon I should've asked what size the whole waffle was, huh?

Here are the two sizes, side by side the first one...in white...done with size 10 thread and a size 7 steel hook, the second...in yellow...done with DMC 80 thread and a size 13 steel hook. There were adjustments made to my first version...just in the number of chains between Vs (reduced from 3 to 2) and between design patterns (increased by 2 or more on several of the outermost rows.

The out of place threads toward the center of the yellow one is the beginning thread peeping out (I tucked it behind the center are to photograph it.


----------



## new knitter

Yes my dear it looks more like the yellow one. It is about 2.5 cm square.



Yarn Tales said:


> new knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all my KP heroes, my friends mother made this for her long time ago. I love it and want to make it, don't know the name or where i can find it. please help. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know or have a guess as to the size of the motif, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is made with DMC thin floss, and the size of 1/4 of square waffle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon I should've asked what size the whole waffle was, huh?
> 
> Here are the two sizes, side by side the first one...in white...done with size 10 thread and a size 7 steel hook, the second...in yellow...done with DMC 80 thread and a size 13 steel hook. There were adjustments made to my first version...just in the number of chains between Vs (reduced from 3 to 2) and between design patterns (increased by 2 or more on several of the outermost rows.
> 
> The out of place threads toward the center of the yellow one is the beginning thread peeping out (I tucked it behind the center are to photograph it.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabegranny

Yarn Tales said:


> new knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all my KP heroes, my friends mother made this for her long time ago. I love it and want to make it, don't know the name or where i can find it. please help. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know or have a guess as to the size of the motif, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is made with DMC thin floss, and the size of 1/4 of square waffle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They both are beautiful.. The yellow one is so dainty, oh my eyes would hurt so bad. Superb job!
> I reckon I should've asked what size the whole waffle was, huh?
> 
> Here are the two sizes, side by side the first one...in white...done with size 10 thread and a size 7 steel hook, the second...in yellow...done with DMC 80 thread and a size 13 steel hook. There were adjustments made to my first version...just in the number of chains between Vs (reduced from 3 to 2) and between design patterns (increased by 2 or more on several of the outermost rows.
> 
> The out of place threads toward the center of the yellow one is the beginning thread peeping out (I tucked it behind the center are to photograph it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Yarn Tales

wannabegranny said:


> They both are beautiful.. The yellow one is so dainty, oh my eyes would hurt so bad. Superb job!


The hard part was the first row...trying to keep a grip on it while working into the center. I can't see worth a darn up close anymore...quite a bit of my work is by feel (feeling for two loops on top of the hook and one on bottom...a lot of tug and poke goin' on (sounds like a game, doesn't it? LOL! I'ma go ask DH if he wants to play a game of tug and poke...LOL! No. Really I'ma be right back!)


----------



## Yarn Tales

Yarn Tales said:


> wannabegranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> They both are beautiful.. The yellow one is so dainty, oh my eyes would hurt so bad. Superb job!
> 
> 
> 
> The hard part was the first row...trying to keep a grip on it while working into the center. I can't see worth a darn up close anymore...quite a bit of my work is by feel (feeling for two loops on top of the hook and one on bottom...a lot of tug and poke goin' on (sounds like a game, doesn't it? LOL! I'ma go ask DH if he wants to play a game of tug and poke...LOL! No. Really I'ma be right back!)
Click to expand...

So much for that idea...he said he can't play right now. He's got to straighten out his wood. (He just finished a dresser and needs to clean up his shop area.)


----------



## Cindycz

Thanks for the chuckle! I have to share that one :lol:


----------



## alwilda

anyone figure it out yet?


----------



## br54999

One pattern is on page three and one on page 4, thanks to two very talented ladies.


----------



## RobynMay

Oh dear! I have mess up my 'v's and shouldn't 've used variegated cotton. Really detracts from the pattern!


----------



## RobynMay

RobynMay said:


> Oh dear! I have mess up my 'v's and shouldn't 've used variegated cotton. Really detracts from the pattern!


Finished!
I was going to froggit but decided I can do something with it.  Sure ain't perfect but I've started another one which will hopefully be better and can be used to join with others!


----------



## Yarn Tales

RobynMay said:


> RobynMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! I have mess up my 'v's and shouldn't 've used variegated cotton. Really detracts from the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!
> I was going to froggit but decided I can do something with it.  Sure ain't perfect but I've started another one which will hopefully be better and can be used to join with others!
Click to expand...

You did a great job on it! I won't be doing anything more with those that I made. I surely won't be making any more of the smaller ones, that's for sure!


----------



## RobynMay

Yarn Tales said:


> RobynMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobynMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! I have mess up my 'v's and shouldn't 've used variegated cotton. Really detracts from the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!
> I was going to froggit but decided I can do something with it.  Sure ain't perfect but I've started another one which will hopefully be better and can be used to join with others!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did a great job on it! I won't be doing anything more with those that I made. I surely won't be making any more of the smaller ones, that's for sure!
Click to expand...

Thanks  I wont be doing any small ones. 
I have 4 ply and a 3mm hook to make something with ... maybe a cushion cover ... maybe a shawl .... On the to do list now! But I do love the pattern and thank you clever ladies for helping sort it out! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabegranny

RobynMay said:


> RobynMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! I have mess up my 'v's and shouldn't 've used variegated cotton. Really detracts from the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!
> I was going to froggit but decided I can do something with it.  Sure ain't perfect but I've started another one which will hopefully be better and can be used to join with others!
Click to expand...

IT"S BEAUTIFUL !! Very nice job !


----------



## Red Star

Hello New Knitter,
The picture looks like something I've seen in one of my old Decorative or Magic crochet, these magazines are for thread crochet. I will look for you and let you know if I find it. Might take me awhile to search as I have several years of patterns. Keep fingers crossed...


----------



## Yarn Tales

Red Star said:


> Hello New Knitter,
> The picture looks like something I've seen in one of my old Decorative or Magic crochet, these magazines are for thread crochet. I will look for you and let you know if I find it. Might take me awhile to search as I have several years of patterns. Keep fingers crossed...


Oh, Red Star! I do hope you find it! I'd love to know just how far from the mark I was.


----------



## RobynMay

wannabegranny said:


> RobynMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobynMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! I have mess up my 'v's and shouldn't 've used variegated cotton. Really detracts from the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!
> I was going to froggit but decided I can do something with it.  Sure ain't perfect but I've started another one which will hopefully be better and can be used to join with others!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT"S BEAUTIFUL !! Very nice job !
Click to expand...

Thank you for inspiring me! And your kind words.


----------



## new knitter

Hello Red Star,
I hope you find it. thanks for looking



Red Star said:


> Hello New Knitter,
> The picture looks like something I've seen in one of my old Decorative or Magic crochet, these magazines are for thread crochet. I will look for you and let you know if I find it. Might take me awhile to search as I have several years of patterns. Keep fingers crossed...


----------



## Red Star

Hi,
Found the pattern but need more info to send it via snail mail. You didn't give me your last name and zip code.
the other lady had the pattern spot on, but I have the actual pattern for you, searched for it yesterday while resting...

Becky


----------



## new knitter

Thank you Becky, i will email the info to you



Red Star said:


> Hi,
> Found the pattern but need more info to send it via snail mail. You didn't give me your last name and zip code.
> the other lady had the pattern spot on, but I have the actual pattern for you, searched for it yesterday while resting...
> 
> Becky


----------



## maricarmen

you will find it in a little book. Treasures in crochet by coats &Clark book no. 296 the last few rounds are a little different.


----------



## maricarmen

you will find it in a little book. Treasures in crochet by coats &Clark book no. 296


----------



## Myriam Quila armijo

A mi me encantó la muestra y también me gustaría sacarlo, es hermoso para un mantel. Hay que agrandar la imagen.


----------



## Degosa6

Pattern what you are looking for. I found it while browsing. Hope this is the same one you are looking for. All the best and God bless.


----------



## ParkerEliz

I am very interested in your pattern. How great that you worked it out so quickly!


----------



## GaryStarH1996

I don't know the name. But, I managed to figure out the pattern. I used size 10 tread and size 2 hook.


----------



## mamabrayy59

Is this it? It comes from JHouse on Utube it's called Bailey


----------



## EdenC47

[No message]


----------

